# Console resolution on sparc64?



## nbittech (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there any way to implement something like VESA on a sparc machine?

I have a Sunfire v880 with a pgx64(rage-xl/mach64) graphics card.

What about ppc? I figured the solution would work for both, as open firmware is basically the same.  But wait, ppc already has a high-res console! Am I missing something in my rc.conf or my kernel config?

On x86 I can use vidcontrol and VESA. But not on sparc.

I hope I don't sound like an idiot here.


----------



## sossego (Dec 9, 2012)

You may want to use both OpenBSD and Gentoo documentation for SPARC64 boxes.


----------

